# Suche: SCALANCE SC636-2C  6GK5636-2GS00-2AC2



## knabi (23 September 2022)

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

wir benötigen für ein Kundenprojekt dringend diesen SCALANCE:
6GK5636-2GS00-2AC2

Falls also jemand so ein Teil zufällig am Lager hat und nicht benötigt, gerne per PN melden.
Natürlich nur offiziell mit Rechnung.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## trobo (26 September 2022)

Siemens Simatic Scalance - 6GK5106-2BB00-2AC2 - NEU  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Siemens Simatic Scalance - 6GK5106-2BB00-2AC2 - NEU in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Keine Alternative?


----------



## knabi (26 September 2022)

Moin,

nein, leider nicht. Das EBAY-Teil ist ein unmanaged Switch, der gesuchte hat Sicherheisfeatures und hat auch den (ungefähr) doppelten Listenpreis des EBAY-Gerätes....

Trotzdem Danke!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## trobo (26 September 2022)

Ach da hab ich mich selbst veräppelt, sorry!

Mal schön die Nummer ignoriert.


----------



## knabi (26 September 2022)

Kein Problem, passiert mir auch  ....


----------



## maxder2te (26 September 2022)

Wären das Alternativen?






						WALL IE PLUS – Industrial NAT Gateway/Firewall: Helmholz
					

Sichere Kommunikation, einfache Adressierung – Das Industrial NAT/Gateway WALL IE PLUS schützt ihr Automatisierungsnetzwerk sicher vor unbefugten Zugriffen.




					www.helmholz.de
				





			https://www.phoenixcontact.com/de-at/produkte/security-router-fuer-die-tragschiene-fl-mguard-rs4004-txdtx-vpn-2701877
		









						MRX-Router
					

MRX Router - kostenfrei über INSYS icom testen ✅ Flexible Lösungen ▶️ Vorausschauende Wartung ▶️ Industrielle Datenkommunikation




					www.insys-icom.com
				





			Produktdetails - SiePortal - Siemens WW


----------



## knabi (26 September 2022)

Theoretisch schon, nur leider besteht der Kunde auf dem SCALANCE...ist vielleicht auch verständlich, wenn der Kunde den gleichen Vornamen wie das Produkt trägt 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## JesperMP (26 September 2022)

Dann einfach bitten dass sie den gewünschte Switch liefert.
Wenn ich nur einmal im Leben die Karte in diese Weise zurück über den Tisch senden konnte...
Vielleicht finden sie es nicht lustig, aber es wäre es wert.


----------



## knabi (26 September 2022)

Jesper, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, aber man muß ja leider immer diplomatisch bleiben


----------



## rar-101 (26 September 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Jesper, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, aber man muß ja leider immer diplomatisch bleiben


Ich würde Vorschlagen du baust vorübergehen den z.B. den Wall IE Plus ein (Helmholz ärgert die immer ) ein. Wenn dann am 15.05.2023 der Scalance Lieferbar ist sendest du den nach. Alternativ können die den ja dann selbst aus der Lieferung nehmen...

War jetzt auch etwas Spass dabei, aber so kannst die OT- Sicherheit gewährleisten...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 September 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Wenn dann *am* 15.05.2023 der Scalance *Lieferbar ist* sendest du den nach.


Nicht "am" sondern "ab".


----------



## thomass5 (27 September 2022)

schau mal hier... angeblich lieferbar Link


----------



## knabi (27 September 2022)

OK, vielen Dank, da habe ich gerade mal angefragt....ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Blockmove (27 September 2022)

thomass5 schrieb:


> schau mal hier... angeblich lieferbar Link


Die Verfügbarkeitsangaben bei Mercateo sind schon immer mit Vorsicht zu geniesen.


----------



## knabi (27 September 2022)

War leider nichts....kein Lagerbestand. ...


----------



## knabi (27 September 2022)

So, vielen Dank an Thomass5 - durch den Mercateo-Link habe ich zwar den ursprünglich gesuchten 6GK5636-2GS00-2AC2 nicht bekommen, aber bei Mercateo gab's noch einen anderen Lieferanten, der den 6GK5646-2GS00-2AC2 auf Lager hatte.
Kostet zwar jetzt das 1,5fache des Listenpreises des 6GK5636-2GS00-2AC2, aber der Kunde bezahlt es ja. Und hat jetzt auch noch 2x RJ45 mehr  

Gruß

Holger


----------

